# Looking to adopt female pigeon (Houston TX area)



## 57821 (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi there, I have a male pigeon I acquired recently who used to be a racer. I really think he would be happier with a companion because I don't think he's used to being a single bird and he's somewhat lonely. I want to preferably adopt a single bird for him for company but I didn't really want to go on Craigslist for that or buy another bird from the feed store I got him from, because they weren't in the best conditions. If anyone is in the area who is rehoming birds/downsizing a flock or has any for adoption please let me know. I just want a single adult hen with a good temparament and I am not too particular. I am willing to drive a little ways to adopt as well. Please pm me or reply to this post and we will go from there. Thank you


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would google pigeon racers near you, and see if someone raising birds near you will give or sell you a female. That is how we got Lucy.
http://www.txcenter.org/


----------



## 57821 (Mar 28, 2018)

cwebster said:


> Would google pigeon racers near you, and see if someone raising birds near you will give or sell you a female. That is how we got Lucy.
> http://www.txcenter.org/


I thought about doing that so that is probably my best bet, I'm sure someone has a loft they want to thin out. Thanks for the link


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Google local racing clubs in your area. There are several...i only posted one link.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cwebster said:


> Google local racing clubs in your area. There are several...i only posted one link.



That's a good idea cwebster.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Our dear Lucy was given to us by a man who was leaving racing. He said racing enthusiasts often have extra birds.


----------

